# Crockpot Recipes



## Keelenorth (May 17, 2003)

Polish Kraut 'n Apples

1 pound fresh or canned sauerkraut
1 pound lean smoked Polish sausage
3 tart cooking apples -- thickly sliced
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds -- (optional)
3/4 cup apple juice or cider

Rinse sauerkraut and squeeze dry. Place half of the sauerkraut in a slow cooker. Cut sausage into 2-inch lengths. Place in slow cooker. (I've made this with bratwurst -- cooking it before putting in slow cooker) Continue to layer in slow cooker, in order, apples, brown sugar, salt, pepper and, if desired, caraway seeds (I never use them). Top with remaining sauerkraut. Add apple juice. DO NOT STIR. Cover and cook on high for 3 to 3-1/2 hours or on low for 6 to 7 hours or until apples are tender. Stir before serving.


----------



## Keelenorth (May 17, 2003)

crock pot oatmeal recipe:
The Best Oatmeal 


This quick and easy recipe uses your slow cooker overnight to have a warm breakfast ready for you and your family early in the morning. The work (if you can call it work) is done the night before. 


2 cups milk
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon melted butter
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1 cup oatmeal (not the instant kind, but the slower cooking kind)
1 cup chopped apple
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup chopped walnuts (optional)

Preparation Instructions:

Apply cooking spray or grease the inside of your slow cooker. Pour milk into crock-pot with remaining ingredients and stir. Cover just before going to bed, turn on the low setting. By morning it will be ready. Add more milk as desired.

Makes 4 servings


----------



## Keelenorth (May 17, 2003)

Crock-pot Honey Glazed Ham


Don't slave over a hot stove, when making this recipe for honey glazed ham is so incredibly easy.

4 lb ham; boneless, fully cooked
1 can ginger ale
1/4 cup honey
1/2 teaspoon mustard
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Directions:

Place ham and soda into crock pot. Cover and cook on low 6 to 8 hours or on high 3 to 4 hours. Thirty minutes before serving, combine remaining ingredients, including 3 tablespoon drippings from bottom of slow cooker. Spread over ham and continue heating. Let ham stand for 15 minutes before serving.

Praline Yams

A side dish for your slow cooker 


40 oz can cut yams
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1/2 cup coconut
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 cup melted butter

Place yams in bottom of your slow cooker, no need to drain. Combine remaining ingredients thoroughly. Sprinkle over yams. Cover and cook on low for 4 to 6 hours


----------



## Keelenorth (May 17, 2003)

Southwestern Bean Stew with Cornmeal Dumplings 


This vegetarian stew is nutritious and delicious. You will truly enjoy eating and making it. 


1 15-oz can red kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 15-oz can black beans, pinto beans, or great northern beans, rinsed and drained
3 cups water
1 14 1/2-oz can Mexican-style stewed tomatoes
1 10-oz package frozen whole kernel corn, thawed
2 medium carrots, sliced (1 cup)
1 large onion, chopped (1 cup)
1 4-oz can chopped green chili peppers
2 instant vegetable bouillon cubes
1 to 2 tsp. chili powder
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup yellow cornmeal
1 tsp. baking powder
Dash salt
Dash pepper
1 beaten egg white
2 Tbsp. milk
1 Tbsp. vegetable oil

Directions:

In a 3-1/2- or 4-quart electric crock-pot, combine canned beans, water, tomatoes, corn, carrots, onion, undrained chili peppers, bouillon granules or cubes, chili powder, and garlic. Cover and cook on low-heat setting for 10 to 12 hours or on high-heat setting for 4 to 5 hours.

For dumplings, in a small mixing bowl stir together flour, cornmeal, baking powder, salt, and pepper. In another small mixing bowl combine egg white, milk, and cooking oil. Add egg-white mixture to flour mixture; stir with a fork just till combined. If stew was cooked on low-heat setting, turn crockery cooker to high-heat setting. Drop dumpling mixture in 8 rounded teaspoons atop the stew.

Cover; cook for 30 minutes more (do not lift cover).

Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Keelenorth (May 17, 2003)

Cranberry Chicken. It is really really good. I've made something similar to it before with pork, but this was just as good. My whole family liked it. I actually shredded the chicken and put it back into the pot with the sauce before serving. I also served this with mashed potatoes and broccoli. I ladled some of the sauce over the potatoes for gravy before adding the chicken back into the remaining sauce. I also think that this would be really good served over rice with a "wreath" of broccoli around the edge of the plate and the chicken and sauce on top of the rice for a pretty presentation.

The flavor of the sauce reminded me a little of the sweet and sour meatballs people frequently do in a crock pot with chili sauce and preserves...but the onion soup mix added a very savory layer to it. Definitely keeping the recipe. I used 3 chicken breasts, and it fed my family of 5 for one meal. I am doing it again tomorrow for fresh "mock" leftovers. 



Cranberry Chicken

4 to 6 chicken breast halves, skinless and boned
1 can whole cranberry sauce
2/3 cup chili sauce
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 package dry (Lipton) golden onion soup mix

Place chicken breasts in the slow-cooker. Combine remaining ingredients; pour over chicken coating well. Cover and cook on low 6 to 8 hours. Serves 4 to 6.


----------



## Keelenorth (May 17, 2003)

The Best Pork Chop Dinner 


1 tablespoon butter 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
6 pork loin chops with bone 
1 can condensed cream of chicken soup, undiluted 
1 can mushrooms, drained and chopped 
1/4 cup Dijon mustard 
1/4 cup chicken broth 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried basil 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
6 potatoes, unpeeled,cut into thin slices 
1 onion, sliced 
chopped parsley 


Heat butter and oil in large skillet. 

Brown pork chops on both sides. Set aside. 

Combine soup, mushrooms, mustard, chicken broth, garlic, salt, basil and pepper in slow cooker. 

Add potatoes and onion, stirring to coat. 
Place pork chops on top of potato mixture. 

Cover and cook on Low 8 to 10 hours or on High 4 to 5 hours. 

Sprinkle with parsley.


----------



## Marigene (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a very simple delicious recipe for a crockpot.

CROCKPOT FRENCH DIP SANDWICHES 

2 cups water 
1/2 cup soy sauce 
4 whole peppercorns 
1 tsp dried rosemary 
1 tsp dried thyme 
1 bay leaf 
1 tsp garlic powder (had none so used 1 minced garlic clove) 
3 lb boneless beef chuck roast, trimmed 
8 French or sourdough rolls, split 

Combine water, soy sauce, peppercorns, rosemary, thyme & garlic in a slow cooker, stirring until well blended. Place roast in cooker & cover. 
Cook on high for 5-6 hours or until beef is tender. Remove meat from broth & shred with a fork. Serve beef on rolls. Pour broth in small bowls for dipping.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

This was in the most recent issue of Kraft's Food and Family Magazine:

Angel Chicken
4 oz. cream cheese, softened
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/4 c. Italian Salad Dressing
1/4 c. dry white wine
1 1/2 lb. boneless skinless chicken thighs (cut into bite size pieces)
1/2 lb. angel hair pasta
2 TBSP chopped fresh parsley

Beat cream cheese, soup, dressing and wine with whisk until blended. Pour over chicken in slow cooker. Cover, cook on high 2-3 hrs, or on low 4-5 hrs.

Serve over pasta, sprinkle parsley on top.

I used some white cooking wine that I had on hand, and served it over spaghetti with steamed veggies. Yum, yum. 

http://www.kraftfoods.com/kf/recipes/angel-chicken-112887.aspx


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Beef and pepper sandwiches

I've made this a couple times and it is awesome!!
1 roast (mine were 3-4 lbs)
1 onion
16 oz jar sliced banana peppers

Cut the roast in to chunks (I cut mine in fourths), place in crockpot with sliced onion and jar of undrained peppers. Cook on low for 6=8 hours or until tender. Shred meat and serve with onions and peppers on hoagie rolls. I add some pepper jack cheese and run it under the broiler for a couple minutes. Yum!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Keelenorth said:


> Polish Kraut 'n Apples
> 
> 1 pound fresh or canned sauerkraut
> 1 pound lean smoked Polish sausage
> ...



I make this but add a few peeled, thinly sliced potatoes in it too.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

The easiest thing in the world, and it's super tasty/versatile....

1 Pork butt roast
1 7oz can Herdez brand salsa verde (available in the salsa/taco shell dept of most supermarkets)

Place meat in crockpot (or you can brown it on all sides in a skillet first, but you don't need to)..pour salsa verde over and cook on desired setting until fall apart tender.

We love it right out of the pot with yellow rice,peas and corn and a side of homemade guacamole and chips, but leftovers make fabulous enchiladas, Cuban sandwiches etc.

Or you can mix leftovers with bbq sauce for pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

baking apples to fit into your crock pot
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup white sugar
cinnamon and nutmeg to taste, can use apple pie seasoning
soft butter
1/2 cup water, apple juice, orange juice or cranberry juice
cornstarch (optional)
pour liquid into crock pot
core apples and place into crock pot
sprinkle sugar and spices into the core of the apple until full, you might have leftover sugar to use on cinnamon toast or other things later
dot with butter
cook on low for 2-3 hours, check after 2 hours - if overcooked, will turn into apple sauce. 
serve with ice cream or whip cream, or add cornstarch to crock pot and turn on high to thicken sauce and spoon over apples before serving

you probably could substitute pears for apples and reduce the cooking time for baked pears


----------



## Kittencaboodle (Apr 3, 2009)

One of my favorite meals is a Cranberry Orange Pork Loin

Cranberry Orange Pork Loin
1 Pork Loin
1 can whole berry cranberry sauce
1 container of frozen Orange Juice Concentrate (thawed)
Half an onion, thick chopped

Season your pork loin, I usually rub it with Rosemary and Thyme, and place on the bottom of the crockpot. Pour the cranberry sauce and the juice over the top. add the onions and about half a juice container of water. Set to high and cook 6 hours. 

Serve with mashed potatoes. You can strain the fat from the juice and thicken it to a grave and it's delicious!


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

This roast makes its own delicious gravy.

*Beef Roast in Gravy*

1 (2-3 pound) beef roast
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can tomato soup
1 packet Lipton onion soup mix

Mix canned soup and pour over roast. Sprinkle onion soup mix over all and cook on low 8-10 hours.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Crockpot pork chops
I don't know what this recipe was originally called and I am sure I have modified on my own a little.

Couple of pounds of boneless pork loin cut into chops. I brown mine first. 
2 cans cream of whatever... I use one chicken and one mushroom
large package of dry italian salad dressing mix... I get the smaller ones on sale cheaper and use 1.5-2 of those. Sometimes I'll thin out the soup with a little milk, but not really neccessary.
Throw everything together in crockpot and cook all day. Serve over rice if you want. I literally just made this minutes ago and can't wait until dinner tonight!


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

1 pork roast (I used a 2-3lb shoulder roast)
3/4 cup red wine
Minced Garlic (I like LOTS, so several Tbsp did it for me)
Sliced baby bella mushrooms

Pour wine over roast, add garlic and mushrooms. Cook on low for 6 hours or until falling apart.

We had this tonight, served diced with brown rice and steamed broccoli and a side of applesauce. Yum! The whole family was happy.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Keelenorth said:


> crock pot oatmeal recipe:
> The Best Oatmeal
> 
> 
> ...


Can this recipe be doubled?


----------



## maricybele (Sep 13, 2008)

Crock Pot Dry Beans

Soak dry beans in water overnite or about 8 hours
Rinse and drain water
Place beans in crock pot
Cook your beans covered in water, or stock and spices over night or about 8 hours on low or about 4 hours on high. Check your beans to make sure they are covered in water.
Check beans for tenderness. The crockpot cooks them slow so I basically leave them until I remember them.

Optional ingredients
You can add a soup bone, or bacon or ham
onions, garlic, and sea salt, rosemary and a beef soup bone
Other things you can add
Peppers, chili, maple syrup, molasses, brown sugar, hot sauce, tomato, cumin,
Cardamom, bay leaf, peppercorns, dried seasonings.

Cilantro and lemon are good to add just before serving or salsa. 

How to make your bean sauce creamy: When your beans are ready to eat, take out about a cup of beans and put them in a food processor or mash them by hand. Return them to your pot and mix gently.


----------



## maricybele (Sep 13, 2008)

Crock pot Mineral Rich broth/soup

Meat with bones, shanks, or chicken or Turkey meat or bird Carcass
Onion, Salt to taste
Cover with water and check periodically to make sure covered with water. 
If you are cooking with meat attached, remove meat after tender and return at the
end or use meat for other uses. 

Cook on low for 24 hours or so until the bones are soft. Remove bones for serving except bones with marrow. 

Optional ingredients ~ grated ginger, bay leaf, 1 piece dried star anise, rosemary, thyme, garlic.

You can add vegetables last 1/2 hour of cooking and pasta if wanted. 

Optional to serve with ~ parsley, cilantro, lemon.

Or use the broth anyway you would use the broth.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Italian Beef Hoagies (You'll love me for this one!)

1 boneless sirloin tip roast - about 4 lbs, halved
2 envelopes Italian salad dressing mix
2 cups water
1 jar (16 ounces) mild pepper rings, undrained
18 hoagie buns, split

Place roast in a 5 quart crock pot. Combine the salad dressing mix and water; pour over roast. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours or until meat is tender. Remove meat leaving cooking liquid in crock pot; shred with a fork and return to crock pot. Add pepper rings and heat through. Spoon 1/2 cup meat mixture onto each bun.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Easy Chicken/Dumplins...

4 boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut in small chunks
2 cans condensed cream of chicken soup
1/4 cup onion, finely diced
2 cups water
1 chicken bouillon cube
2 10 oz packages refrigerated biscuits

Combine all ingredients, except biscuits, in a crock pot. Cover and cook on low for 5 to 6 hours. 40 minutes before serving turn crock pot on high. Tear or cut biscuit dough into 1-inch pieces. Add to your crock pot; stirring gently. Cover and cook on HIGH for an additional 30 minutes or until biscuits are fluffed up and cooked through.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*CROCKPOT SPICY BEANS*

8 slices bacon, diced
1 med onion, finely chopped
1 16 oz can (or pt of home canned) pork and beans
1 " " great northern beans
1 " " kidney beans
1 " " pinto beans
1 " " black beans
1/3 cup brown sugar (I cut this back to slightly more than half)
1 Tbl lemon juice
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp basil
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper

Cook bacon until crisp. Use about 1 Tbl of bacon fat to cook the chopped onion until clear and slightly browned. Pour all ingredients into crockpot. Cook on high at least 4-6 hrs, low at least 8-12 hours.

Single recipe _*fills*_ the old, smaller crockpots that were required to be either orange or avocado green, may even need to pour off a little of the canning water/juice.

Double recipe fits into the newer 6 qt slow cookers.

This stuff is so good, and hearty, that dh the carnivore can handle it as a main dish with some homemade cornbread on the side!


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Easiest recipe ever:
Crockpot Salsa Chicken
5-6 chicken thighs (I'm sure you could use whatever parts you wanted, but we use thighs)
1/2 jar salsa
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 packet taco seasoning

Put the thighs in the crockpot and sprinkle with taco seasoning. In a separate bowl, mix the cream of chicken soup with the salsa, then our it over the chicken. Cook on low for 8 hours. Serve over rice.


----------



## WhatAClumsyGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

Best CrockPot Roast & Veggies

Beef Roast
carrots
onions
potatoes
2 packages of Lipton Onion Soup Mix

Slice potatoes, carrots and onions an place around roast in crock pot. Mix Lipton Onion Soup Mixes ( both ) with 2 cups water.

Pour over top and let cook on medium for several hours.


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Borrowed this recipe from Pioneer Woman.
Pork Butt 5-6 lbs.
2 cans of Dr. Pepper (I used Diet Dr. Pepper)
2 chipotle peppers in Adobe sauce. (I had to make the Adobe Sauce) will include that recipe
1/2 cup of brown sugar ( I used the splenda brown sugar, less actual sugar)

2 onions rough chopped on bottom of crock pot
Put the pork butt in fat side up.
add the chipotle peppers,( you can put 3 I did we like spicy)
add the brown sugar
add @ bottles of Dr. Pepper. 
cook on low 8 hrs.
It should fall apart. If not it hasn't cooked long enough Turnup crock pot to high and cook another hr.
This recipe calls for it to be cooked at 300 degrees in oven for 6 hrs. 
I don't have time to hang around the house and watch it that long so I put it in the crock pot
Chipotle in Adobe sauce
2-3 dried Chipotle peppers. 1 cup of water, 2 tbsp paprika 1 tsp cumin, 1 tsp salt, 1 tsp garlic powder, ( use can use garlic salt, but cut out the tsp of salt it you do.) Bring to a boil 5 min. Pour in the crock pot to finish cooking.

Yummy!I serve with sliced red onions, dill pickles , cole slaw, on lg hamburger buns. You can make up your own sandwich.


----------



## Sharkie (Jan 31, 2014)

Pepperocini Beef

3-4 lb roast (anything on sale)
several cloves of garlic (to your liking) I usually use 5-8 cloves
1 jar Pepperoncini (usually found in the Pickle aisle at the grocery store)
Provolone cheese

Slice garlic cloves into thirds lengthwise, make slits in the roast and insert garlic all over roast (depending on how much garlic you like) put roast into crockpot and pour pepperoncini and liquid over roast, cook on low 6-8 hrs or until falling apart. 
Serve on hoagie rolls with provolone or mozzarella cheese, and your choice of condiments. When making the sandwiches, place meat in rolls, cover with cheese, and zap in a microwave for a few seconds. Don't forget to use the pepperoncini in the sandwiches.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

GREAT VENISON NECK ROAST RECIPE

My wife made this Sunday. It was GREAT! She used red wine, but we think a stout or brown ale would be good too. (After it was done and was resting, she took broth and made an awesome gravy!)

http://everydaylife.globalpost.com/c...ker-31017.html


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

oh so good!
*
Crock Pot Honey Garlic Chicken*
diethood.com

Ingredients
6 boneless, skinless chicken thighs
4 garlic cloves, minced
1/3 cup honey – use a bit more
1/2 cup low sodium ketchup
1/4 cup low sodium soy sauce (changed from ½ cup)
2 splashes rice vinegar ***
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning/holiday turkey seasoning mix***
(rosemary, sage, oregano, thyme, black pepper, onion, ginger, dried cranberry, lemon peel)
1/2 tsp ginger***
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano**
2 tablespoons fresh parsley**
1/2 tablespoon toasted sesame seeds**

**did not use. Used poultry seasoning.
*** added to recipe

Instructions

Arrange chicken thighs on the bottom of your slow cooker; set aside. (please look at the notes section)
In a mixing bowl, combine garlic, honey, ketchup, soy sauce, oregano and parsley; whisk until thoroughly combined.
Pour the sauce over the chicken thighs.
Close with a lid and cook for 4 to 5 hours on LOW, or 3 to 4 hours on HIGH.** (please look at the notes section)
Remove lid and transfer chicken to a serving plate.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

*Slow Cooker Ranchero Chicken*
5dollardinners.com

Ingredients
1 15 oz. can diced tomatoes
1 6 oz. can tomato paste
3 Tbsp taco seasoning (can make your own)
1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breast
1 lb. boneless skinless chicken thighs
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions
Whisk together the diced tomatoes with their juices and the tomato paste in the base of the slow cooker. Stir in the taco seasoning.

Add the chicken breast and thighs to sauce and spoon the sauce over the top. Set the slow cooker on low and cook for 8 hours.

Once cooked, pull apart the chicken with 2 forks and serve in tacos, on tostadas, or in enchiladas. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher Lewis (Feb 13, 2019)

Tiempo said:


> The easiest thing in the world, and it's super tasty/versatile....
> 
> 1 Pork butt roast
> 1 7oz can Herdez brand salsa verde (available in the salsa/taco shell dept of most supermarkets)
> ...


Good morning Tiempo;
I did a variation of your receipe:
Added a large jar of the Salsa Verde, cooked until tender, broke apart and added a can of corn, a can of black beans and a diced up potato. Cooked hour more. Served in a bowl with a handful of crushed tortilla chips, couple dollops of sour cream and a sprinkle of shredded cheddar cheese. OMG!!! Thanks for the recipe. 
P.S. I also added about a 1/3 of a cup of this mixture to my scrambled eggs and cheese this morning! Double OMG!


----------

